# First CD leg with a blue ribbon!



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Lars earned his first CD leg yesterday with a blue ribbon and a score of 189.5! I've shown at this location which is a mile and a half from my house but got quite a shock when we got there. In the past, they had obedience/rally in a different building with breed. This time, we were right in the mix of all of the breed stuff...it was tight and chaotic.

I was really pleased with Lars attention and a lot of people commented on how well he focused considering how busy it was there. We lost points because I made some goofs during the run...and Lars had some "errors of enthusiasm" on his behalf. But...we lost NO points on heel free. The judge (Elaine Hamill) said to me that she hardly ever takes off no points on heel free. She really liked his enthusiasm when he worked. That's pretty cool. I've heard from a lot of New England FB friends that Elaine is a tough judge so, that makes me feel good about our performance.

I did some math when Infodog had the results up and 32% of all of the obedience dogs entered qualified at this show. (God, I'm such a nerd.) I'm pleased we were one of them.

We're off and running these next three weeks...next weekend and the following is agility (AKC and NADAC.) Then we go back and see if we can wrap up this CD.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congratulations!! And good luck the next few weeks


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Is this your Novice A dog or are you in Novice B? Just curious (I am thinking you are in Novice B). 

Atka won her (our) first class in Novice A with a 189.5 in a run off (was 189 in the tie).

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Thanks you guys! 

Lars is my Novice B obedience dog and my Novice A agility dog.


----------

